# How do you use your 2,4-D vs Quinclorac



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Quinclorac is new to my arsenal and so far only using it on crabgrass. Any situations where it would also perform better over 24D? 24D has been great for the most part...is there a lot of overlap between the two? Trying to gauge when to go to one over the other, besides crabgrass.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

This year I committed to "getting lawn smart," ridding my lawn of weeds and doing better with irrigation. Every evening through May I spot sprayed for dandelions with a 2 gallon pumper using Bayer Advanced all in one (1.61% Quinclorac, 4.85% 2,4-D dimethylamine salt, 0.45% Dicamba). Soon there were none. Then the crabgrass started to rear its ugly head, consuming about 40% of the lawn (neglected for years). I blanket sprayed Quinclorac 75DF twice with a fan nozzle on the 2 gallon sprayer. It all died but it took a month. I didn't feel the Quinclorac 75DF did anything to the other weeds, just the crabgrass. I then went after the ground ivy/creeping charlie with a 2,4D blanket mix in the sprayer in the effected areas, applying 3 times. It is now all gone (Yes!). I do have some stray weeds that have survived it all, that I've yet to identify, plus some nutsedge, but I'm leaving them alone since I just over-seeded.

Quinclorac 75DF costs only $1/1000 sq feet and 2,4D concentrate is even cheaper (and heavily discounted right now). Although you can mix a tank with both and spray at the same time, I like to spray them separately and keep track of what, when, and why I sprayed. Blanket spraying literally only takes about 1 minute/1000 square feet (not counting refill time).

Unless we are smart on weed types, it's hard to know what works best on what. Continually learning.

I just took delivery of a good 4 Gallon electric backpack sprayer that I can use to blanket deliver a precise amount of chemical for a targeted area, be it pre-emergent, herbicide, insecticide, or fert. I'd like to get away from spot spraying as it takes a lot longer and it's easy to miss emerging weeds. Here is an UNBOXING of the sprayer I chose. I plan to follow this with a number of videos as I test the sprayer and the supplied nozzles.

My Channel

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbqmEa36BhY[/media]


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Thanks sir. I appreciate this. I would love a backpack as well but I disnt look ahead too carefully and bought 3 separate 1 gallon pump sprayers. 2,4D, QC and broad spectrum.

In the meantime sounds like I'll just continue to use the QC and 2,4-d on everything else.

That being said I do want to hit bentgrass eith tenacity. Any luck with bentgrass without just glyphoing it?


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

MichiganGreen said:


> That being said I do want to hit bentgrass eith tenacity. Any luck with bentgrass without just glyphoing it?


Can't help you there.

I do have a mix of glypho in a small bottle stream sprayer which I only use on driveway cracks and such, and am careful not to have any of it make its way to the lawn. Years ago my kid accidentally used it to spot-spray dandelions, and the neighbors sure got a laugh about my spotted lawn that year. Now all the sprays are *MARKED IN BOLD LETTERS* what they are used for. :nod:


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

oh yeah - I have a 4 month old. As I'm starting to look like a scientist with all my mysterious mixes and bottles in the garage I willl defeintiely be looking at locking Gladiator cabinets of some kind in the not too distant future.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Go ahead and throw those included nozzles straight into the trash. They're just utter garbage. Most of mine leaked significantly right away. I'm not talking just leaking at the threads - the cheap plastic literally has holes and cracks throughout. The wand clip/holder is equally terrible, as it isn't even strong enough to hold the included aluminum wand in a stable fashion. Those gripes aside, I do like the sprayer overall. No one should ever buy a manual-pump backpack sprayer, IMO!

Side note/question, has anyone found an adapter to go from the M4 wand's male threads to teejet female threads? It seems everything on the M4 is metric, and I can't find a suitable adapter.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

stotea said:


> Side note/question, has anyone found an adapter to go from the M4 wand's male threads to teejet female threads? It seems everything on the M4 is metric, and I can't find a suitable adapter.


Funny you mention that. Yesterday I emailed that same question to the company. What I think is needed is a metric M18 x 1.5 male to 1/4" NPT male adapter. Then we can use  THIS to get to the Quick TeeJet system nozzles. If they have no suggestions, then I might rethread my wands or go with other wands.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

MichiganGreen said:


> That being said I do want to hit bentgrass eith tenacity. Any luck with bentgrass without just glyphoing it?


Tenacity works great for eliminating bentgrass from a northern mix or KBG turf. Glyphosate isn't required to eliminate bentgrass if you have Tenacity in your arsenal.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

ken-n-nancy said:


> MichiganGreen said:
> 
> 
> > That being said I do want to hit bentgrass eith tenacity. Any luck with bentgrass without just glyphoing it?
> ...


That's what I hoped. Advantage to this over glypho is that I can spray around the edges of it also, and anything within the bentgrass area will remain?


----------



## outdoorsmen (Jul 23, 2018)

TommyTester said:


> MichiganGreen said:
> 
> 
> > That being said I do want to hit bentgrass eith tenacity. Any luck with bentgrass without just glyphoing it?
> ...


My current job, the former boss was into lawns and such. Well he was gonna flex some muscle and get out of the office and play in the the front lawn of the office. He thought he was spraying liquid fert on the new sod....but it was round up instead. Needless to say there wasnt much mowing needed the rest of the year.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

TommyTester said:


> MichiganGreen said:
> 
> 
> > That being said I do want to hit bentgrass eith tenacity. Any luck with bentgrass without just glyphoing it?
> ...


Does a mix like this have a shelf life or is it just shake spray use store till next time.


----------



## thin_concrete (Sep 11, 2020)

I've used a Quinclorac (Drive XLR8) and 2,4-D mix for spraying different types of weeds at the same time and have found it to be quite effective.

All of these chemicals have shelf-lives. Proper storage can maximize that number, but I doubt any of these chemicals will be good (or as effective) 5 or 10 years from now if they're opened and in use currently.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

How long is shelf life once mixed with water?


----------

